# HBs for snapper



## skorgard (Oct 6, 2007)

I am keen to try and get snapper on trolled HB. The water where I go is max depth 10m. What type / colour do you recommend?


----------



## ELM (Jul 14, 2008)

Rapala Deep Taildancers in TDD07, TTD09 and TDD11 have been doing well down in Victoria for the past few years, think Flash Perch has been the most popular color followed by Red Heads, Purple Decent and Rainbow Trout. The smaller Rapala Magnums will also get down close to those depths, as with the TDD07 if you need some more depth a small ball/bean sinker placed on the leader in front will help get you down that last bit.

Good luck with them skogard.


----------



## Shorty (May 11, 2008)

In the West we troll in the same depth,,Halcos that dive from 4 meters plus go well,as do the crazy deeps,,Red Heads the favourite colour,,Prediteck Vipers are up there with them ones that dive 4 meters and the Hyper vipers that dive deeper,,

The shallower running ones seem to catch the most, the theory is its mid water snapper smashing these as they go past,,Elton John colours and Pink are popular but i reckon snapper will jump on anything that goes past their noses including most brand of lures,,

Nobody that i know has managed to catch a snapper on a Rapala in W.A, the theory is that because we troll slow the Rapala works better at a faster speed (like under sail or peddling faster ) will be trying more trolling with Rapalas off the AI as they go real well on the East coast,,,


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

Barra lures trolled slowly.

I'm with shorty on Rapalas. Good for fast pelagics, crap on Snapper. Predatek spoon bills and Bomber Divers are my preferred lures.


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

Paul - the WA boys seem to clean up on the snaps with Halco crazy deeps - like Shorty mentioned. 
Check out some of Kalgrm's posts eg viewtopic.php?f=17&t=29306&p=309391#p309391
viewtopic.php?f=17&t=27439&p=290075#p290075
or the fish of the month post - viewtopic.php?f=10&t=28048&p=296240#p296240


----------



## Shorty (May 11, 2008)

In W.A theres been a big shift to useing SP's on Snapper over the last season , that is find a school of fish on your fish finder then dropping an SP on them, trolling HB's is often done going to your fav area and going home,,


----------



## skorgard (Oct 6, 2007)

Thanks guys I am trying to find the snapper in Eastern Cove, about 4 km wide, off Island Beach on Kangaroo Island. I have caught a few snapps using either SPs or bait on the drift in random spots as the bottom looks very featureless on my X50 Lowrance. I was thinking of trolling with the HBs to find them then using SPs once I had marked the spot.

Thanks for the tips.


----------



## sandyfreckle (Feb 17, 2009)

Gday.

I have a couple of really deep divers that have got me Mulloway and Flathead - but not a Snapper yet.

From memory: Yozuri Hydro Magnum Deep Diver, Rapala CD18, (they're not cheap here, I was able to pick them up in the States for a good price)

A couple that are on my wish list are: Yozuri Baby Hydro Magnum, Rapala Rap MR9, Rapala X-Rap Magnum 10, 15, 20 & 30, Daiwa Double Clutch, Lively Mad Mullet 6.

Some (most) of these are going for ridiculous prices and are thus, still on my wish list. I personally can't justify spending $20 or $30 on a lure that should be selling for $10 max.

Good luck with the lured Snaps.

Cheers.


----------



## kikid (Dec 8, 2008)

Hey Skorgard
I have had success on the north coast of KI finding snapper with this Halco 125 4m+ - I would be up for a paddle to find snapper if you want company


----------



## johnny (Aug 12, 2007)

spaniards smash those too[but hook up poor]


----------



## shovelnoseshark (Mar 27, 2010)

halco laser pro 120 in the red head colour work a treat


----------



## skorgard (Oct 6, 2007)

Thanks again guys will get some of these recommendations and hopefully report back with results.


----------



## ELM (Jul 14, 2008)

By the sounds of that I may have to go Halco shopping and give them a go here down south. I was eyeballing Seible minnows but the price (even imported) changed my mind, anyone given them a shot?


----------



## skorgard (Oct 6, 2007)

The "mods" have been smiling on me. Kind gift of proven lure from paffoh via squidder - thanks

Will report on progress.


----------



## kikid (Dec 8, 2008)

Details of the lure please!!


----------



## skorgard (Oct 6, 2007)

From Woolies I was told.


----------

